# Disney Points



## karenvit (Mar 16, 2006)

Does anyone know how much Disney Points--specifically at Old Key West in Orlando should sell for--thanks for your advice?

Karen


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 16, 2006)

I think it's around $75/point.  You can check for yourself by going to the ROFR thread on the Disney Boards at www.disboards.com.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 17, 2006)

look at these sites that sell dis points
www.atimeshare.com
www.dvc-resales.com
www.timesharesbyresale.com
www.thetimesharewarehouse.com
www.reid4florida.com
www.bidshares.com
www.myresortnetwork.com
www.monstertimeshares.com
www.redweek.com

I own at OKW and Love it!!!!


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 17, 2006)

this may help
PASSED:      
keenercam -------- 200 HH ( ? ) $75, 0 current pts, all '06 pts, buyer pays closing (sub mid/late Dec, passed early Jan)
trvlr4301r ---------- 100 BWV (Apr) $85 (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
psu4glory ---------- 200 BWV (Apr) $82.50, all '05 pts banked, all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 12/28, passed 1/10/06)
greenban ---------- 1156 OKW (Apr) $73, 545 pts banked from '04, all '05 pts banked, & all '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 MN fees, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/29/05, passed 1/13/06)
DVCforME ---------- 150 BWV (Jun) $86, 150 '04 pts banked and all '05 pts avail now, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees for '06 pts (sub 1/3/06, passed 1/13/06)
luvthedis ----------- 86 BWV (Oct) $90.49, no points until 10/01/06, seller pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/23)
disneydenisel ---- 170 BCV (Feb) $85, 0 current pts, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/9, passed 1/30) - non-member
Uferlives --------- 150 BCV (Jun) $90, 33 pts banked from '04, all '05 banked so 300 pts coming Jun '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/17, passed 1/30)
Stuart D --------- 230 OKW (Sep) $77, 240 banked points (passed 1/30)
PapaBear06 ------ 300 SSR (Sep) $81, 258 banked pts and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/31, passed 2/8)
Inkmahm --------- 150 BWV (Oct) $81, 38 pts currently available, 138 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 1/30, passed 2/13) - new-member
desire 2b a princess - 210 OKW (Apr) $72, buyer pays closing and MN fees on 150 pts (passed 2/14) - new-member
bjennings ----------- 100 BWV (Jun) $86, 97 '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 2/3, passed 2/13) - new-member
Mickeysfriend ------- 92 OKW (Apr) $82, all '05 & '06 pts (sub 2/1?, passed 2/15) - non-member
niffer --------------- 100 BCV (Oct) $90, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
niffer --------------- 150 BCV (Oct) $89, 0 current pts, all '06 and '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing & '06 MN fees (passed 2/20)
Plutofan ------------ 170 HH (Jun) $70, 163 banked pts from '04, 168 reservation status pts that must be used by 6/1/06, 179 pts coming 6/1/06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/6, passed 2/21) - member
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BWV (Aug) $80, 8 pts avail 8/1/06, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
snwwhite ----------- 120 SSR (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '07, buyer pays closing (sub 2/7, passed 2/21) - non-member
simzac -------------- 150 OKW (Sep) $76, 140 '05 pts banked and all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/9, passed 2/21) - non-member 
MOqu ---------------- 68 BWV (Feb) $85, no points until Feb 2007, seller pays closing costs (sub 2/13, passed 2/28) - non-member
greenban ------------ 100 BCV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 BWV (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
greenban ------------ 100 VWL (Oct) $94, all '04, '05, and '06 points (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) - member
plutomastif --------- 100 VWL (Jun) $92, all '04 & '05 pts, buyer pays '06 fees and closing (sub 2/13, passed 2/28)
aubeone ------------- 75 BWV (Apr) $90.50, 35 '06 pts coming, all '07 coming, spliting '06 pts, seller pays closing (sub 2/9, passed 2/28)
JWMW1 --------------- 160 VB (Apr) $65, 160 currently avail, all '06 pts coming, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/16, passed 2/28)
onceuponadreaminTX -- 210 BCV (Mar) $87, 31 banked '05, 104 pts 3/06 buyer pays closing and 06 MF (sub 2/14, passed 2/28) non-member
kimberh --------------- 250 VWL (Oct) $86, 100 pts from '04 all '05 and '06 pts (passed March ?) - non-member
jmatias --------------- 150 VWL (Aug) $93, all '04 '05 & '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/17, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 200 BWV (Jun) $80, 195 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
CindyTX -------------- 220 BWV (Jun) $80, 220 pts coming June '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 2/22, passed 3/9)
DVCforMe ------------ 210 OKW (Sep) $76, 210 '04 pts, 203 '05 pts and 210 '06 pts, buyer pays closing and '06 maintenance (sub 2/28, passed 3/10) - member
mittelst ---------- 50 HHI (Oct) $84.34, 34 pts banked from '04, all '05, seller pays '06 MN fees and closing (sub 3/1, passed 3/10) - non-member 
MemoryMakers2669 --- 50 VWL (Oct) $99.20, 36 '05 pts banked and all '06 coming, seller pays closing and '05 MN fees (sub 2/15, passed 2/28) non-member



ROFR'D:      
cgcruz --------------- 25 OKW ( ) $80, all 2005 & 2006 pts (sub 10/17, rofr'd 11/03)
bullpup12564 --------- 25 VWL (Apr ) $76, no points until 2007 (sub 10/25, rofr'd 11/11)
even1 --------------- 50 OKW (Jun) $76, 50 avail 50 coming (sub 11/12, rofr'd 12/8)
Al D ---------------- 306 BWV (Dec) $74, no points until Dec '06 
Al D ---------------- 200 BWV (Sep) $80, 184 '05 pts banked all '06 pts coming
????? --------------- 220 HHI (Oct) $68, 206 pts avail and all '06 coming, buyer pays closing and MN fees (sub 11/8, ROFR'd 12/05)
????? --------------- 200 HHI (Apr) $65, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/23, ROFR'd 12/05) 
????? --------------- 150 BWV (Apr) $78, no pts until Apr '06, buyer pays closing seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 11/30, ROFR'd 12/16)
????? --------------- 100 BCV (Aug) $84.07, no pts until Aug '06, buyer pays closing and '06 MN fees (sub 11/14, ROFR'd 12/13)
DVCforMe ----------- 210 OKW (Aug) $73, 63 pts banked from '04, all '05 and '06 pts, buyer pays '05 MN fees and closing (ROFR'd 12/29)
Disneymooners93 ---- 50 SSR (Sep) $87, 45 '05 pts coming, all '06 pts coming, seller pays '05 MN fees (sub 12/17, ROFR'd 1/6) - non-member
????? --------------- 250 OKW (Apr) $73, buyer pays closing and '06 dues (ROFR'd 2/1)
cslittle999 ---------- 200 BCV (Aug) $80, no points until 2007, buyer pays closing (sub 1/17, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
aubeone ------------ 25 BCV (Jun) $88, all '06 & '07 pts coming, buyer pays closing (sub 1/18?, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MOqu --------------- 45 OKW (Sept) $84, all '05 and '06 pts coming, buyer pays '06 dues (sub 1/18, ROFR'd 2/2) - non-member
MemoryMakers2669 -- 50 OKW (Sep) $80, 50 pts currently avail, all '06 pts coming (sub 1/30, ROFR'd 2/3) - non-member
snwwhite ----- 50 OKW (Aug) $76, no pts until 2007 (sub 1/27, ROFR'd 2/3) non-member
even1 -------- 50 BCV (Jun) $88, 50 banked pts & 16 pts coming on 6/1/06, buyer pays MN fees on 16 '06 pts (sub 1/23, ROFR'd 2/3?) - non-member


with okw if it is a big contract then you can get away with $74 or $75 - however DVC has brought back a 50 points contract from a non-dvc member for $83....

so it is hard to predict what DVC will do.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 17, 2006)

karenvit said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how much Disney Points--specifically at Old Key West in Orlando should sell for--thanks for your advice?
> 
> Karen


Just so you don't go into shock, Disney uses much different quantities of points than most other point systems.

In other words, a week at OKW may be 250 points for a 2br, not 250,000 points like other point systems.

I never did understand why some companies feel it necessary to add a bunch of zeros.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 17, 2006)

*It's magic*



			
				Carl D said:
			
		

> I never did understand why some companies feel it necessary to add a bunch of zeros.


Carl - It's the magic!  It sounds like so much more when you own 186,000 points  rather than a measley 186. Isn't it ridiculous?  I see we agree on having a car even for onsite stays as well. The buses are a pain in the lower extremities. This is dangerous - next you'll be raving about how great Bonnett Creek is (OK, not quite ready for THAT yet).


----------



## ouaifer (Mar 17, 2006)

TUG has a historical data base based on members inputting their personal data.  On the left side of the page, you will find the link under _Members Only_ ...you will need to sign in and search for your specifics.


----------

